# Period going on now for 2 weeks???



## MoOnFiReGlOw (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi guys!! So here is what has been going on. Lately I've been having a 3 day period with two days of spotting. Last month I really didn't have much of a period, and I suspect that I didn't O...but not positive on that one. I've actually been wondering if I've been O'ing for the past 3 months or so, but we were in the middle of a move and what not so it wasn't that important at that point.

Now I've been bleeding for the past two weeks. It is nothing more than a light flow, medium surge during the day or at night, then spotting and then the cycle starts over. I always need a pad though, so never that light. Always bright red fresh blood, never brown or even looking like its going to stop.

Here is my question, if I go to the doctor, are there tests I should request? Should I be worrying about cycsts? I was tested for PCOS 1.5 years ago, but should I request to be tested again? Should I even bother with a doctor, or will they just tell me to ride it out?? I'm afraid that since I'm overweight that they will tell me its because of my weight, but I've been this weight for years and never had this issue and I want to be taken seriously and not just hand them money for an appointment for them to tell me to loose weight









Here is my chart: http://www.tcoyf.com/members/Amitiel...s/default.aspx

Any comments or suggestions? Anyone else had this issue?? I'd love someone to comment b/c every time I mention it to dh he just gets that look and runs


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

I suggest calling your doctors office. Its free, you can tell the nurse what is going on and ask if she thinks you should come in to be seen. Maybe even mention that you are overweight but are pretty sure its not due to your size because you have been the same size for so long and not had the issue before.

That way, you really get an idea of whether or not the doctors just going to shrug it off without having to shell out the money for an unnecessary appointment.

I have, in the past, had to call the doctors office countless times with similar questions and find the nurse usually (even if she has to consult the doctor an call me back) has the best answer on what to do... be it to wait it out for x amount of time longer, just to be sure... or even the extreme of going to an emergency room because its probably worse than what I think it is (that's only happened once and thank goodness she suggested that as it did end up being an emergency!)


----------



## confustication (Mar 18, 2006)

At two weeks- I would probably wait it out. However, I'm sure that's not the 'correct' thing to do. I've been 'waiting it out' since late August, and am working up the courage to make an appointment this week for a similar situation.

In my case, what's driving me from 'waiting' to making an appointment is that:

* I am becoming light headed
* the blood has changed from the normal darker color to very bright red
* there are very large clots
* something just 'feels off'

I am also overweight, and always worry that going in a doctor is going to blame that instead of hearing my concerns.


----------

